# Question about my Period and nuva ring..



## BEA2LS (Jun 24, 2009)

I have no idea if this is in the right place (someone please move it if i am in the wrong..)  I am in such a panic.. i am on nuva ring, i have been on it for a couple of years now.  two weeks after my period, i spotted brown a bit. it was stringy (sorry for TMI!) but lasted a day or two. I googled it and people said it was common for Nuva Ring so whatever.
Than I went on generic welbutrin because my depression was unbearable. My primary doctor said it might interfer with my nuva ring but the pharmacy said there were never studies down my ob-gyn said it will not effect anything.
Now I normally leave the ring in for 2 - 3 days longer than i should and put it back in on the 7th day still.  I was told this is fine but this time i took it out only one day late. And than I got all of this brown discharge that is sometimes reddish. It barely lands on a panty liner and is only there when I wipe.  I should be getting my period around Saturday or Sunday.. is this normal before a period?  I called my doctor, hoping she would say everything is fine but she's on vacation and the back up ob-gyn said it was no emergency but to see my doctor when she gets back from vacation. so i made an appointment and it's not until next Thursday!! i am scared, to be honest.. and it's killing me to wait until than!


----------



## Candy Christ (Jun 24, 2009)

Sometimes I get that when my period is like almost done but I'm not on any birth control or anything so maybe that's just me. There has been a LOT of things written about generic anti-depressants, especially generic Wellbutrin, I think I read something in some health magazine one time about it. I would say not to worry, but maybe it would help if you didn't keep the ring in for an extra few days. Maybe it's just a change or seasons or stress. Just relax and I'm sure it'll go away. If I get that when mine is almost done, I'm sure someone can get that before their period also. If it still bothers you then see a doctor of course. Are you having any cramping, or are you drinking excessive amounts of coffee or energy drinks?  Hope I helped!


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 25, 2009)

thanks so much for responding, i am not really doing anything different - i have an appointment to see a doctor but not until next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have been under a lot, a lot of stress though so that might be it.
i honestly think it is okay, this might have happened before - i vaguely remember this but am not positive, i guess i was not as paranoid back than


----------



## Candy Christ (Jun 25, 2009)

It's probably just stress. I remember a few weeks ago I started drinking Monster again (energy drink) and I had this brownish-reddish discharge the next day. I drank a few bottles of water and it cleared up the day after. Sometimes it happens if I drink too much coffee. But yes, it's probably all just stress. Hoping you feel better!


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 25, 2009)

thanks again, a nurse from the office actually called today, i was happily surprised lol. she said it is normal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i am still keeping my appointment if i am still concerned about it when next week rolls around though to clear my mind.


----------



## Candy Christ (Jun 25, 2009)

That's good. Happy for you that everything is normal.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 26, 2009)

Try not to freak yourself out...I often get that brownish discharge before and/or after my period (usually it's afterward, but when I was on the pill, it happened before, sometimes). I asked my doctor about it, and she said it's basically just residual blood that your body hadn't quite gotten rid of the last time you had a period, probably the last of it that didn't make it out before your cervical mucus thickened again. It's nothing harmful, and it's brown because it's not "fresh" blood. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No need to worry...just keep your appointment, and try and stay relaxed about it until then. HTH!


----------

